# Reciprocity Application for NH



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 27, 2006)

So my last reference sent in his reference forms today for my reciprocity application in NH.

This means they will soon have everything they need to deem my application complete and review it at August's meeting, which is on 8/15.

I don't expect any snags, but am now waiting patiently with my fingers crossed to see how this turns out.

Anyone else applying by reciprocity to any other states at this point?


----------



## meers (Jul 28, 2006)

Yup..I am in the same boat. I applied for MS license through reciprocity, but MS still has not got my transcripts from UCLA. I hope they get those today. I need to check out when the licnesing committee in MS has their next meeting.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 28, 2006)

^ Yeah, I made it a point to ask the board when their next meeting was, and when the deadline was to get on the agenda for that meeting.

This way, I was able to give my references a deadline for getting it in.

My transcripts were the easiest part actually, it was getting my references to do their thing that took the longest. (The same was true for my VT app as well!)

Good luck.


----------



## meers (Jul 28, 2006)

For some reason I can't find the dates to the Board meetings on MS website. I don't know if I am a moron or they just don't have that info on there. :dunno:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 28, 2006)

NH didn't have meeting dates posted either. I say call the Board.


----------

